# Lone Star Grillz 24x48 with vertical



## raymo76 (Jan 4, 2020)

I don’t have any experience with anything vertical let alone attached to a offset pit. I’m curious if the vertical portion is usefully for cold smoking? I’d like to dabble in cheeses at some time.









						24
					

Overall Dimensions: 98" depth x 34" width x 78" height Constructed from 1/4" thick new wall pipe (included) Cook Chamber Dimensions: 24" x 48" Square Firebox Dimensions: 24" x 24" x 22" Product Details: 2 sliding/pull-out food trays framed with angle in the main chamber 1 22" x 22"...




					lonestargrillz.com


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 4, 2020)

Many times it is used as a warmer box for holding foods.


----------



## raymo76 (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## gclark (Jan 8, 2020)

I have the same thing, but a 40 vs 48.   Wanted the goals was to use it for snack sticks.  Have not done a run yet.


----------



## a7las (Feb 18, 2020)

gclark said:


> I have the same thing, but a 40 vs 48.   Wanted the goals was to use it for snack sticks.  Have not done a run yet.


Have you run it with water in the bottom? If so thoughts?


----------

